# Lets play....."Name That Plant!"



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I'm a bit lazy right now and busy with the tanks, so I thought I would give you plant know it all's a chance to beat CRSfan with the ID's of the following plants I picked up today. I should probably know, but I don't & was in a rush when I got them. Thanks in advance and good luck lol 

*Plant #1 *









*
Plant #2*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Second plant appears to be Ludwigia repens, but I have no idea what the first one is. Very neat looking. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Eds ....2.99 a bunch. If I am not mistaken ,he gets his plants from aqua flora or atleast he used to. If you don't mind taking a chance on snails, they have some healthy looking plants. Most of them are they range from $3-$5 a bunch 
This stuff doesn't have as much green as I am seeing in pix of Ludwigia repens, but it's really close. Maybe better to get pix after they are planted. The first one is pretty cool, I just hope everything survives over time, even if it grows slow. I really like the colors and hard to figure out where to put what lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

All non-cell cultured plants will have snails. I've even done bleach and peroxide dips and still got snails.  They do get some plants from Aquaflora, but not sure about all of them, as they often get bog plants. 

The L. repens colour go from green all the way to bright red depending on light and CO2. I have this in my cube. The 18" long stems grade from dark green at the bottom to bright red at the top and this tank doesn't have anything but Metricide dosing.

Still waiting for Stuart to come and ID the first plant.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

figures... every time I get colored plants they turn out to be bog plants lol got snails in all but one tank right now. It is very close and may even be that. I almost thought it was this: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=218 I will be dosing metricide as well. Looking thru this list:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php I don't really see anything that resembles the 1st one. Though I am sure I have seen it in peoples tanks here. I'm thinkin Neven may of had some in a tank. Well guess we'll find out soon enough. Stu will probably have the answer lol As always thanks for your help Gary!


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Plant #1 is Hemigraphis Exotica. It's a terrestrial, not an aquatic plant. I see it all the time being sold at petsmart posing as an aquarium plant.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

number one is Hemigraphis exotica, and is a bog plant, or non aquatic. 

#2 looks like a hygrophillia species or some emersed ludwigia peruensis


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol it figures....either or, apparently a bog plant, what a shame, maybe throw it in a Betta tank for now I guess. Didn't get the name of the first one but did ask if it can attach to wood as I thought it might be some kind of fern and was told it needs planted. Oh well atleast 2 out of 3 bunches I got seem to be the real deal Thanks for the ID's guys.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always do a riparium.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

had to look that up lol it would be interesting but I am outta room for any more tanks lol


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

gee John .......there's always stacker stands if your running out of floor space .....sure has helped me out....:bigsmile:.in the past ......lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Or u can always get rid of that couch  lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I bought the first plants a few months ago from king eds and it didnt last very long. I agree its not an aquatic plant. I also bought the second plant from them a few weeks ago and it didnt do well either. I ended up removing it. I might not of planted it in a good spot in my tank. Maybe it needed more light? The price for plants at king eds is always cheap. $2.99 for most so I find it can be worth worth the gamble. I have found most of the neat looking ones arnt true aquatic plants though.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill: lol good to see ya again buddy hope all is well up there. If it were for fish, I'd probably make room, not really into a bog plant tank lol, have enough probs with the actual aquatic plants lol

Claudia: What couch? I sit on an aquarium stand 

JB: I almost agree it's worth the gamble, but it really sucks to find a beautiful plant at a place that should be the experts on such things...then get home to find out the plant I can't wait to get in my tank , won't last more than a few weeks. I'd honestly rather have spent it on an actual aquatic plant. I am going to take it back tomorrow to trade it if possible and let them know it's a bog plant and should be advertised as such. Kinda reminds me of when I payed good money for some white spotted plecos, to find out later they were sailfin plecos that I could have gotten from them or anyone for half the price I spent. They were very small when I got them and very hard to tell.


----------

